# determining sex?



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

can you tell me if mine's a m or f and how you can? for future reference :laugh:

he's in one of those betta tanks right now since im cleaning the tank fyi ;]


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

cant tell until the breed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------

